# defiant gps



## kkeller87 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello everyone.

Used the GPS fix found over in the Charge forums at XDA.

forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1184418

My GPS config file now reads

#Generated by GpsLocationProvider.
#Mon Jul 18 17:39:33 PDT 2011
SSL=0
SSL_TYPE=0
POSITION_MODE=7
OPERATION_TEST_MODE=0
ACCURACY=50
SESSION_TYPE=2
SERVER_MODE=0
ENABLE_NMEA=false
START_MODE=HOT
GPS_LOGGING=0
AGPS_MODE=0
DYNAMIC_ACCURACY=1
ADDRESS_MODE=1
OPERATION_MODE=MSBASED
USE_DEFAULT=true
DYNAMIC_ACCURACY_VALUE=40
SUPL_PORT=7276
ENABLE_XTRA=true
SUPL_HOST=supl.google.com
NUM_OF_FIX=999999999
TIMEOUT=255

I am on GC2.0 and cannot get a GPS lock in under 15 mins.

On 1.9.1 I was able to get lock relatively quickly after editing the GPS.conf file.

Is there a way to make the GPS usable again? Right now I can find my destination before the GPS can find me


----------



## mdietz (Aug 11, 2011)

Try editing /system/etc/gps.conf and replacing it with this gps.conf


----------



## kkeller87 (Aug 11, 2011)

"mdietz said:


> Try editing /system/etc/gps.conf and replacing it with this gps.conf


Ill give this a try when I get to my computer 

Tried it. Works great! A little jumpy at first but seems to be settling down, got a lock on it in just a few seconds!

For those wondering Im on Gummy 2.0 with EP1Q / voodoo


----------



## xceebeex (Aug 17, 2011)

How do you download that file from github? I have never downloaded something off of there before? Or do I just have to manually edit mine?


----------



## mdietz (Aug 11, 2011)

xceebeex said:


> How do you download that file from github? I have never downloaded something off of there before? Or do I just have to manually edit mine?


If you click the Download button, it will download the file in a tar.gz archive. From there you'd have to extract it and put it in /system/etc/. Or you can edit your current gps.conf file and paste the contents from the gist into it.


----------

